

Startups take note – we're building the same damn thing over and over - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/04/startups-take-note-were-building-same.html

======
benologist
I see you have some prior interest in this space, I'm working on something
that specifically addresses a lot of this stuff - early stage but hoping to
have something usable next month.

Want to have an IM chat on Skype, maybe we can do something together or you
can help guide my project - benlowry@outlook.com.

~~~
andrewstuart
I'll email. Happy to give feedback.

~~~
benologist
Great!

